# Some 1950's SP and WP HO modeling near Oakland!



## trainmovies (Aug 28, 2016)

Some 1950's SP and WP HO modeling near Oakland! Scenes modeled and lighted by Charles Smiley's!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice work! The night picture looks especially intriguing. Your photo techniques are very good too.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Ditto. The other pictures are good as well, its just there are a ton of expert modelers on here.

I just haven't seen that many night scenes looking soo good. From the lighting in the building to the shadowing. Most impressive as the man says.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Agree with Fire21. That night scene, if thrown at you out of nowhere could pass for real.

And you have a good close-up lens. Mine gets fuzzy when I try for a close-up.


----------



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

Beautiful work on the layout and has already been said the photography is excellent. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

The lighting intensity balance on the night scene is extremely well done.


----------

